# Lowrance Hook Reveal oder Garmin Striker plus 7sv



## Oanga83 (16. Februar 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich stehe kurz vor dem Kauf eines neuen Echolots.
Bisher hatte ich ein Lowrance Mark5x pro, 
das mir jetzt doch nicht mehr so ganz reicht.
Nun habe ich  nach langem Recherchen zwei Modelle in der engeren Auswahl.
Zum einen das neue Lowrance Hook Reveal zum anderen das Garmin Striker plus 7sv. 
Wichtig ist mir GPS und evtl eine Seekarte für bestimmte Seen in Schweden, ausserdem sollte es auch bedingt für die pellagische Angelei funktionieren, da ich beim Spinnfischen doch gerne die ein oder andere Sichel anfische. Aber pellagisch ist nur ein kleiner Teil da wir keine Motoren verwenden dürfen.
Mit dem Garmin kann man ja anscheinend auf die Active App zugreifen.
Mit dem Lowrance müsste ich die Karten für teures Geld Kaufen. 
Welches der beiden Echolote würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Oder hat jemand noch ein anderes Modell als Vorschlag?
Preislich sollte es aber nicht von den oben genannten abweichen.
Grüsse und einen schönen Sonntag.
Oanga


----------



## jkc (26. Februar 2020)

Moin, hast Du Dich inzwischen entschieden?

Grüße JK


----------



## Oanga83 (26. Februar 2020)

Servus,
Ja ich habe mich nach einem langen Telefonat mit dem Echolotzentrum entschieden.
Es ist das neue Hook Reveal geworden.
Mir war nicht bewusst das es für Lowrance die Genesis Social Map Karten gibt.
Und Laut Echolotzentrum soll auch diese Reveal Technik einfach zu Lesen sein.
Aber es wurde mir auch gesagt das beide gleich gut sind.
Jetzt muss ich nur noch die doch sehr lange Lieferzeit und die Schonzeit abwarten dann werden wir sehen ob meine Entscheidung richtig war.
Grüsse.
Oanga


----------



## jkc (27. Februar 2020)

Nice, danke für die Rückmeldung ohne mich jetzt zu sehr mit dem Lowrance beschäftigt zu haben denke ich auch, dass man damit keinen Fehler macht - viel Spaß mit dem Dingen!

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (27. Februar 2020)

Vielleicht kann ja schon jemand die folgenden Fragen beantworten: Kann man beim Hook Reveal die Farben in der Karte wie bei den teureren Geräten mit Genesis Live auch manuell anpassen? Und wie muss die Aufnahme von Daten gestoppt werden, dass diese gespeichert werden, reicht es das Gerät auszuschalten oder gehen die zuvor aufgenommenen Daten dann verloren ? Beim dem Garmin Striker Plus muss man immer manuell die Aufzeichnung beenden bevor das Gerät ausgeschaltet wird, sonst wird nicht gespeichert  (selten dämlich wenn ihr mich fragt; da gehört mindestens eine Abfrage hin ob gespeichert werden soll)

Grüße JK


----------



## gründler (27. Februar 2020)

Moin

Also ich benutze das Live Genesis auch,aber spiele jetzt nicht mit farben etc.

Soweit ich weiß geht das mit Farben erst ab einem Elite Ti 7er aufwärts.

Zum Aufzeichnen von Live Daten über Genesis Live,es wird ein Ordner auf *einer leeren Micro Sd Card* (max. 32gb,nicht größer nehmen) angelegt der heißt Genesis Live, da drin werden alle Aufzeichnungen Automatisch abgespeichert. Macht man das Gerät aus und wieder an sollten die Daten (Karten) wieder da sein. Es dürfen wohl auch keine anderen karten im Slot des Echos sein wenn man G. Live nutzt.

Es gibt auch einige Vidoes auf yt mit Schritt für Schritt Anleitung.

Soweit ich weiß kann man die farben um Karten farblich zu gestalten nur nutzen, wenn man sie vorher auf der Hp von Genesis hochlädt und dann nach bearbeiten vom Anbieter wieder als fertige Karte runterlädt, dann ins Echo und dann erst geht die farbschattierung. Soweit ich das noch im Kopf habe....

Da ich das alles nicht brauche,nutze ich es ohne farben.

Wie gesagt es gibt etliche Videos mit Anleitungen (leider nur auf englisch)






						YouTube
					

Auf YouTube findest du großartige Videos und erstklassige Musik. Außerdem kannst du eigene Inhalte hochladen und mit Freunden oder mit der ganzen Welt teilen.




					www.youtube.com
				

















Ps: Gibt man Genesis Live Lowrance bei Google ein findet man zwei/drei Seiten die es auf Deutsch erklären,darunter auch ein Forum mit recht guten Anleitung und verschiedenen trööts dazu.

lg


----------



## jkc (3. März 2020)

Jou, danke jetzt habe ich's auch von offizieller Seite gefunden: Colorshading funktioniert beim Hook nicht. 
Für mich unverständlich - Farbmonitor mit zweifarbiger Tiefenkarte   
Pluspunkt für's Garmin.




Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (12. März 2020)

Moin, ich habe tatsächlich das Garmin genommen. Maßgeblich wegen dem Colorshading und da in meinem Freundeskreis ein 4er davon unterwegs ist und ich somit damit schon vertraut bin. Ein wenig günstiger war's auch aber das war nicht ausschlaggebend.

Grüße JK


----------



## Favory (11. April 2020)

Stehe aktuell vor der gleichen Entscheidung. Könntet ihr beide bitte von euren bisherigen Erfahrungen mit den beiden Geräten berichten ? Wäre klasse.

VG


----------



## Oanga83 (11. April 2020)

Hallo 
Das Kartenmaterial für das Hook Reveal scheint mir ausreichend zu sein.
Soweit ich es beurteilen kann, stimmt es auch mit den von mir befischten Seen überein.
Leider konnte ich wegen Corona noch keine praktischen Erfahrungen sammeln.
Die Vereinsführing hat sich entschlossen den See zusperren.
Ich werde aber schreiben sobald ich mehr weiss.
Grüsse


----------



## jkc (16. April 2020)

Moin, ich bin die letzten Tage paar Male mit dem Ding auf dem Wasser gewesen. Ich bin zufrieden bis begeistert.
Darstellungsqualität bei DownVü und vor allem SideVü hat nix mit den Werbebildern gemein, aber das weiß man als etwas erfahrener Echolotnutzer eigentlich auch schon vorher.
In erster Linie habe ich kartografiert, da ich ja schon das 4er mit Quickdraw-Kartenfunktion kannte war es jetzt wenig überraschend für mich. Winziger Kritikpunkt: Ich wünschte mir der Radius in dem kartografiert wird ließe sich anpassen, dieser ist relativ groß wodurch Ungenauigkeiten in der Tiefenkarte unumgänglich sind. Zuletzt ist mir das an einem kleinen Plateau aufgefallen, welches immer wieder kleiner gerechnet wurde wenn ich "zu nah" über tieferem Wasser daran vorbei fuhr. Man sollte also als Ergebnis keine metergenaue Karte erwarten.
Darstellung des klassischen Echolotbildes war bisher mit das beste was ich bisher bei Geräten bis 500€ gesehen habe - allein in der Werksvoreinstellung.
Zum loten durch einen Schlauchbootboden muss immer eine Hand Wasser unter den Geber, da der einen Feuchtigkeitssensor hat und trocken nicht funktioniert.
Nach dem Einschalten dauerts teilweise vielleicht eine Minute bis die Kartierungsfunktion nutzbar ist, da vorher das GPS nicht voll da zu sein scheint.
Geberhalterung ist suboptimal zum befestigen an einer Echolotstange, da sie für die Montage am Bootsheck gedacht ist, da muss ich mir noch was tüfteln, ne kleine Platte unten an die Stange oder so...
Einmal hatte ich den Akku am Echolot über mehrere Tage angeklemmt gelassen und dabei wurde der Akku komplett leer gezogen, stört mich aber nicht da ich ohnehin einen Stecker zwischen Lot und Akku außerhalb des Akkukoffers vorgesehen hatte um den Akku laden zu können ohne den Koffer öffnen zu müssen.

Grüße JK

Zwei abfotografierte Ausschnitte, Farbgebung der Tiefenkarte ist auf meinem Mist gewachsen.
Die Verwirbelung an der Oberfläche auf dem Echolotbild stammt daher, dass ich rückwärts über den Bereich gerudert bin den ich wenige Sekunden zuvor überfahren habe, insgesamt erschien mir die Darstellung durchweg plausibel, Störungen des Echolotbildes konnte ich immer einer Quelle zuordnen. Sogar beim füttern von Mais wurde dieser erkennbar in der Wassersäule dargestellt.


----------



## jkc (16. April 2020)

Was mir erst nach dem Kauf aufgefallen war, das Teil hat gar keinen Kartenslot ( ich meine das 4er hat einen ), ich glaube die Aufnahmedauer ist mit ca. 1000h angegeben, ausgehend davon, dass ich in bisher in etwa 10h schon paar ha vermessen habe nicht unbedingt wenig, aber auch nicht unendlich viel. Was dann ist wenn das Ding voll ist habe ich noch nicht geklärt, theoretisch müsste es möglich sein Daten per Wifi von dem Gerät runter zu spielen zumindest wenn ich es nicht vollständig vercheckt habe.


----------



## steffen78 (16. April 2020)

@ jkc danke für die infos. 
Ich hatte auch überlegt das Garmin zu nehmen hab mich aber für hook reveal  entschieden (mehr Bauchgefühl  da die technischen Werte in etwa gleich sind) ich Berichte euch wenn ich auf dem Wasser war...


----------



## fosiel (16. April 2020)

@jkc danke für den ausführlichen Bericht! 
Da wir auch seid kurzem stolze Eigentümer von einem kleinen Halbkajüter sind und ich nach einen preiswerten und guten Echolot/Fischfinder schon diverse Seiten/Artikel studiert habe kommen mir solche Infos aus der Praxis sehr gelegen.

Gruß Marco


----------



## jkc (16. April 2020)

Sehe gerade auf der Garminseite ist die Speicherkapazität mit bis zu 800k ha angegeben, selbst wenn's nur die Hälfte sein sollte, müsste es für mehrere Anglerleben reichen.


----------



## senner (18. April 2020)

@jkc, hast du die garmin ActiveCaptain app schon genutzt? Ich glaube da kannst die Karten übertragen. Habe ich aber nur gelesen. Gut das du mit dem Garmin erstmal zufrieden bist. Wie schaut es bei dir mit der Akku Laufzeit bei Benutzung von Sidevu aus? 

Mein 7SV ist auch auf dem weg zu mir  Akku und Railblazas alles schon da. Dann wird erstmal der Koffer gebastelt.


----------



## jkc (19. April 2020)

Hi, die App habe ich noch nicht probiert, aber dem Lesen nach müsste es damit klappen.
Zu Akkulaufzeit kann ich leider nicht viel sagen, den Angaben nach dürfte ein 7,2ah Akku keinen langen Angeltag (10 bis 15h) schaffen. Ich war bisher immer nur maximal 3h damit unterwegs und habe SideVü praktisch gar nicht genutzt, da war nie großartig Saft weg.

Grüße


----------



## Naish82 (21. April 2020)

Wenn man das Handy/tablet mit dem wlan des Gerätes verbindet, kann man die QuickDraw Karten mit dem Server synchronisieren und dann vom Server wieder auf‘s Smartphone/tablet laden. Vom erfolgreichen Upload kann es aber bis zu einem Tag dauern bis die Daten dann zum Download bereitstehen.

@jkc ja, je öfter man einen Bereich überfährt, desto genauer wird er erfasst.
Dadurch entstehen bei mehrmaligem überfahren leichte Änderungen in der Karte. 
prinzipiell ist der Bereich direkt unter dem Geber genauer als am Rand des Channels. 
empfinde ich aber nicht als störend. 
hab auf dem großen Plöner schon mal ordentlich Daten gesammelt und hochgeladen letztes Jahr.


----------



## Oanga83 (4. Mai 2020)

Servus,
Erster Test mit dem neuen Hook Reveal hinter mir.
Ich kann nur sagen super. 
Die Genesis Karte stimmt sehr genau.
Selbst kleinste Renkenhekenen werden angezeigt.
Einzelne Renken wurden erkannt und gefangen.
So kurzum ein Super Gerät.
Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## MikeHawk (5. Mai 2020)

Hu Jungs,
mal eine Frage von einem Anfänger.

Wenn ich mit einem der Echolote (ab welchem Echolot habe ich diese funktion eig.?) über einen unbekannten See fahre von dem es keine Tiefenkarte gibt.

Nun erstelle ich mit dem Echolot selber eine, in dem ich den ganzen See abfahre (wie genau heisst diese funktion?)

Danach muss ich die Karte erst iwo hochladen (wo sie dann jeder hat?) bevor ich sie wieder runterladen kann um sie zu nutzen?


Ich hoffe ich habe da etwas falsch verstanden?

LG


----------



## jkc (5. Mai 2020)

Moin, jo, bei beiden Geräten brauchst Du nichts hochladen, die Karten werden direkt auf den Geräten erstellt. 
Bezeichnung der Funktion ist je nach Hersteller unterschiedlich ich würde es als Tiefenkartenerstellung "on the fly" bezeichnen.
Garmin nennt es Quickdraw Contours, Lowrance Genesis Live meine ich.
Das günstigste Gerät welches ich kenne mit Tiefenkartenerstellung ist das Garmin Striker 4 Plus, bei Lowrance ist das 5er Hook Reveal das günstigste Gerät mit Tiefenkartenerstellung.

Grüße JK


----------



## Oanga83 (17. Mai 2020)

Servus,
So weiterer Test hinter mir.
Das Pelagische anfischen von einzelnen Fischen klappt Perfekt.
 Grüsse.


----------



## fosiel (20. Mai 2020)

Ich konnte mich bis heute noch nicht entscheiden ... hatte mich eigentlich auch aufs Hook Reveal 7 Tripleshot eingeschossen. Ein Kumpel sagte mir dann das der Sidescan bei 7" Geräten kein Sinn macht, gleiche wurde mir auch von Echolotprofis bestätigt und auch grundsätzlich von der Reveal Serie abgeraten (Qualität soll vergleichsweise mies sein).
JK schrieb ja auch das die Darstellung von Down- bzw. Sidescan beim Garmin nichts mit dem was man so in Werbefilmchen zu sehen bekommt zu tun hat.
Mehr wie 600€ wollte ich eigentlich nicht ausgeben ... 
Fürs pelagische Fischen ist der Sidescan doch auch wichtig oder!?

Gruß Marco


----------



## jkc (21. Mai 2020)

Hm, ich habe keinen Plan vom pelagischen fischen, kenne es nur aus Videos oder von Kollegen, es geht aber in jedem Fall auch ohne Sidescan. Mir wurde seitens Echolotprofis zu dem Hook Reveal geraten, da es gegenüber dem Garmin das neuere Gerät sei - war für mich dann aber eher Grund dagegen.


----------



## jkc (14. August 2020)

Moin, hier mal paar Bilder von der ersten Klopftour mit dem 7er Striker - meine vorherigen Echos waren einfach nur scheiße.  















Auch Wirbel und Karabiner lassen sich gut erkennen, was will man mehr?

Grüße JK


----------



## el.Lucio (22. August 2020)

Moin @jkc , weißt du zufällig wie man bei quickdraw nen Wassersiegelversatz einstellen kann? Hab's leider noch nicht gefunden.

Grüße


----------



## jkc (22. August 2020)

Mir war es irgendwo schonmal begegnet meine ich, müsste ich aber zuhause mal am Gerät nachschauen.


----------



## Naish82 (23. August 2020)

Der Menüpunkt heißt Aufzeichnungsversatz...


----------



## el.Lucio (23. August 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> Der Menüpunkt heißt Aufzeichnungsversatz...
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353706


 danke dir. Genau den hatte ich gesucht.


----------



## Oanga83 (6. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Mir war es irgendwo schonmal begegnet meine ich, müsste ich aber zuhause mal am Gerät nachschauen.





jkc schrieb:


> Moin, hier mal paar Bilder von der ersten Klopftour mit dem 7er Striker - meine vorherigen Echos waren einfach nur scheiße.
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 353039
> Anhang anzeigen 353040
> ...


Schöne Bilder sind vergleichbar mit dem 7er Reveal.
Was mir gut gefällt ist der violette Versatz auf der Tiefenkarte.
Weiss jemand ob man die Karten von Genesis auch so bearbeiten kann.


----------



## jkc (6. September 2020)

Moin, nur bei den teureren Geräten, beim Hook Reveal leider nicht.


----------



## jkc (6. September 2020)

jkc schrieb:


> Jou, danke jetzt habe ich's auch von offizieller Seite gefunden: Colorshading funktioniert beim Hook nicht.
> Für mich unverständlich - Farbmonitor mit zweifarbiger Tiefenkarte
> Pluspunkt für's Garmin.
> 
> ...



..Wobei, hier steht was von 16 Farben, welche genau zur Verfügung stehen, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## jkc (24. September 2020)

Naish82 schrieb:


> @jkc ja, je öfter man einen Bereich überfährt, desto genauer wird er erfasst.
> Dadurch entstehen bei mehrmaligem überfahren leichte Änderungen in der Karte.
> prinzipiell ist der Bereich direkt unter dem Geber genauer als am Rand des Channels.
> empfinde ich aber nicht als störend.



Hm, bei mir passt das irgendwie nicht. Überlappende Fahrspuren werden bei mir überschrieben. Über ein gewisses Maß an Ungenauigkeit (vorgegeben durch die Spurbreite in der aufgezeichnet wird) komme ich nicht hinaus, ganz egal wie oft ich überfahre.

Grüße JK


----------



## Naish82 (24. September 2020)

Hab ich auch schonmal gehabt, dass er auf einmal was überschrieben hat Bzw die vorherige Tiefe nicht wirklich gepasst hat.
Ich vermute das liegt an den nicht besonders hochwertigen GPS Empfängern in den Geräten. Da ist ja mit Sicherheit kein Differentialsignal-fähiger Empfänger drin (DGPS).
Von daher kann es durchaus mal zu o.g. Phänomenen kommen wenn der Empfänger ein paar Meter Ungenauigkeit hat. (Horizontal bis zu 15m ohne DGPS)
Hat sich bei mir über die verschiedenen Sessions echt alles relativiert. Meine Karten sind mittlerweile eigentlich  schon auf den Meter genau.


----------



## darkwing Duck (14. Oktober 2020)

Hallo, bin auch gerade am Überlegen. Habe gehört, dass man beim Garmin keine bestehenden Karten einlesen kann, da es kein vollwertiger Plotter ist, sondern nur eigene Karten erstellen kann. Stimmt das?

Gerade als Bellyboot Angler fände ich es gut, vorhandene Karten nutzen und übertragen zu können, z.B. Social Map. o.ä.   
das geht m. E. Nur mit dem Reveal.


----------



## jkc (18. Oktober 2020)

darkwing Duck schrieb:


> Hallo, bin auch gerade am Überlegen. Habe gehört, dass man beim Garmin keine bestehenden Karten einlesen kann, da es kein vollwertiger Plotter ist, sondern nur eigene Karten erstellen kann. Stimmt das?
> 
> Gerade als Bellyboot Angler fände ich es gut, vorhandene Karten nutzen und übertragen zu können, z.B. Social Map. o.ä.
> das geht m. E. Nur mit dem Reveal



Hm, wenn ich die App zum Gerät richtig verstanden hab, dann kann ich dort Daten hochladen und wahlweise auf öffentlich oder privat stellen. Heißt öffentliche Daten müsste ich doch auch irgendwie nutzen können, sonst wäre es doch witzlos, nech? Aber alles ohne Gewähr, da diese Funktion für mich bisher nicht von Interesse war.
Edit: Siehe hier "Quickdraw Community"




__





						Marine Update Now | Garmin
					

Marine Update Now




					buy.garmin.com
				




Das 7er Striker hat zwar kein SD-Kartenslot aber ein Wifi-Modul worüber das auch funktionieren sollte.

Grüße JK


----------



## jkc (5. Juli 2021)

senner schrieb:


> @jkc... Wie schaut es bei dir mit der Akku Laufzeit bei Benutzung von Sidevu aus?


Bzgl. Akkulaufzeit ist gibt´s bei mir jetzt Erfahrungswerte, so in 6 bis 7h ist der Akku von 12,7 auf etwa 12,1 Volt runter (7,2Ah Bleigel) das müsste 50% Entladetiefe sein, angeblich soll man ja bis 10,5V runter können - demnach wäre da noch einiges an Reserve, aber empfehlen würde ich das nicht, dann ist der Akku halt bei 0%. Ich nutze SideVÜ nur sehr sehr selten, aber bei den letzen Touren wurde zu etwa 80% der Zeit gemapped.

Grüße JK


----------

